# Maidstone 26th anyone?



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

anyone going? Debs??


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> anyone going? Debs??


Hun I will definatly try and catch up with you there :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

great . i'm not entered , should be going to WECS but Ella has decided to come into season after 27 mths huh. I'll bring one of the boys with me. c u there xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucy are you coming to the show? theres a companion show as well.??


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> Lucy are you coming to the show? theres a companion show as well.??


Yep yep, i'm there 
Be great to finally meet you and debs :thumbup:

I have no idea of the order of judging tho :confused1: judging starts at 9.30


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep yep, i'm there
> Be great to finally meet you and debs :thumbup:
> 
> I have no idea of the order of judging tho :confused1: judging starts at 9.30


i'll try and find out for you. 9.30 start omg........................ will you have both tt's with you?


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> i'll try and find out for you. 9.30 start omg........................ will you have both tt's with you?


Yep I will have, Daisy in jnr and maisie in pg, oh and lewis in doing jnr handling 

Oh yes please try and find out if you can :thumbup: and I know it's cheeky but if you could you find out how many are entered in my breed that would be great


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I would love to come and just watch can't enter my dogs


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> I would love to come and just watch can't enter my dogs


 You should come :thumbup: There is a companion show at this open show too :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> You should come :thumbup: There is a companion show at this open show too :thumbup:


There is them im coming would love to meet you hun, just go to look up the address


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> There is them im coming would love to meet you hun, just go to look up the address


Yeah it would be great to meet you too :thumbup:

Barker Rd
Maidstone
Kent
ME16 8SF

xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yeah it would be great to meet you too :thumbup:
> 
> Barker Rd
> Maidstone
> ...


Thanks hun i will see you there look out for me that will not be hard with my little monkeys lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.fossedata.com/downloads/pdf/AFDC_SEP_10_Schedule.pdf

Thats the link for the open show, scroll down to page 9 and it tell you about the companion show


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thanks hun i will see you there look out for me that will not be hard with my little monkeys lol


Great..... you, debs and dexter, it a pf meeting!!! :lol:
I'll be easy to spot, i'll have my 2 TT with me!

Perhaps we could all meet up for a cuppa and chin wag :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks hun i will have a look now, yes that would be fab for us all to have a chat, can't wait to meet you and your little ones


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep I will have, Daisy in jnr and maisie in pg, oh and lewis in doing jnr handling
> 
> Oh yes please try and find out if you can :thumbup: and I know it's cheeky but if you could you find out how many are entered in my breed that would be great


lol i can't promise that . but i'll try


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Great..... you, debs and dexter, it a pf meeting!!! :lol:
> I'll be easy to spot, i'll have my 2 TT with me!
> 
> Perhaps we could all meet up for a cuppa and chin wag :thumbup:


 sorry couldn't find out any details guys. looks like i've landed a job stewarding again lol. probably doing roughs n shelties again so up to Debs to find you first lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> sorry couldn't find out any details guys. looks like i've landed a job stewarding again lol. probably doing roughs n shelties again so up to Debs to find you first lol


:lol: We will make it a task to find each other 
AVNSC are all in first, and I sure that roughs and borders in one the the first in too 
Still don't know when TT are in, but i'll get there for 9.30 anyway


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> :lol: We will make it a task to find each other
> AVNSC are all in first, and I sure that roughs and borders in one the the first in too
> Still don't know when TT are in, but i'll get there for 9.30 anyway


well Debs n i know each other,although been a while since we've seen each other lol, but there aren't many TT's and i know the other lady that shows at Maidstone lol

i'm outside stewarding and if its as cold tomorrow as it is today i'll need my thermals , its freezing , but dry!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll be there about 11.30. I have a Spitz bitch to pick up. :thumbup:

Be good to see everyone.

Especially as companion show too. Lets hope more people from here turn up :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

yuk. its drizzling............................. c u there x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well me Debs , Lucy and Lewis finally managed to meet up. was lovely to see Debs again after a few years and finally put a face to Lucy and Lewis.Hope you all had a great day , sorry i had to shoot off. well done Lewis on qualifying for Richmond junior handling.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> well me Debs , Lucy and Lewis finally managed to meet up. was lovely to see Debs again after a few years and finally put a face to Lucy and Lewis.Hope you all had a great day , sorry i had to shoot off. well done Lewis on qualifying for Richmond junior handling.


It was GREAT to meet you both 

Yes very pleased with Lewis!! He spent the rest of the afternoon stewarding, He loved it :thumbup:
And my girls were beautifuly behaved today  xxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> It was GREAT to meet you both
> 
> Yes very pleased with Lewis!! He spent the rest of the afternoon stewarding, He loved it :thumbup:
> And my girls were beautifuly behaved today  xxxx


Hi hun did you have fun sorry i did not make it


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hi hun did you have fun sorry i did not make it


YES DEAR!!! Where did you get too???? :lol: xxx It was pretty wet


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> It was GREAT to meet you both
> 
> Yes very pleased with Lewis!! He spent the rest of the afternoon stewarding, He loved it :thumbup:
> And my girls were beautifuly behaved today  xxxx


bless him he's so cute. i'll have to ,let him show my veteran bitch they'll look great together lol x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> YES DEAR!!! Where did you get too???? :lol: xxx It was pretty wet


Hehe sorry went out with friends had one or 2 drinks lol, i will defo make is next time but don't think it will be this year


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> bless him he's so cute. i'll have to ,let him show my veteran bitch they'll look great together lol x


 Ooooh... he would love to handle her.....he really wants to try other breeds x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no problem, she'll show for anyone , she loves her titbits. if there are any companion shows that you are going to p.m. me x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> no problem, she'll show for anyone , she loves her titbits. if there are any companion shows that you are going to p.m. me x


Okey dokey :thumbup: thankyou xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Had fantastic day meeting up again with Sandy and wow her beautiful Rough Goldie. One hell of a handsome lad :thumbup:, 

Meeting Lucy and Lewis for the first time and her beautiful TT's. Lewis looked gorgeous in his suit and congratulations on qualifying:thumbup:

Lewis did a great job at Stewarding and I watched him wiping the table for the dogs to stand on. Certainly going to go a long way there Lucy.

A real good day and great to see old and new friends even if I cant move now but well worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Hehe sorry went out with friends had one or 2 drinks lol, i will defo make is next time but don't think it will be this year


:lol: :thumbsup:Tee Hee........... No worries, Yup I reckon that will be it for companion shows now the winters on it way  But we will get together one day x



deb53 said:


> Had fantastic day meeting up again with Sandy and wow her beautiful Rough Goldie. One hell of a handsome lad :thumbup:,
> 
> Meeting Lucy and Lewis for the first time and her beautiful TT's. Lewis looked gorgeous in his suit and congratulations on qualifying:thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Yes it was lovely to meet you too  I reckon lewis must of used his sleeve on his new suit to wipe the table down, it's filthy :lol:
My two girls are crashed out......snoring very loudly :lol:

I found the whole show today very friendly with a great atmosphere and lots of lovely people :thumbup: xx


----------

